# Clipper ship Thermopylae



## David Sinnock (Oct 24, 2009)

I am researching the above clipper ship and am particularly interested in crew.Biographical details of her captain on her record breaking maiden voyage Robert Kemball and any other sources that perhaps I have not yet discovered.Any help would be appreciated


----------



## murrayis (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi David

Have you seen the following website. There are crew lists available for different years.
http://mariners.records.nsw.gov.au/index.htm

Rob


----------



## David Sinnock (Oct 24, 2009)

*Info re Thermopylae*

Hi Rob
Thanks for that.I have already had a lot of crew lists for most of her visits to Aus from this site but unfortunately her record breaking maiden voyage in 1868 has yet to be downloaded and transposed onto the site,the web master offered to let me do it but as I am in the UK am unable to.As you may be aware the maritime museum here disposed of such records a few years ago.It's just very fortunate that such records are kept and valued in Aus as they convey,as I am sure you know, so much valuable source information.The lady who runs the site, understandably,has not got the time.If you know of any way I can get it done I would be most grateful.Thanks for your interest. David Sinnock


----------

